# Artillery cannon flips on Highway 400 in Innisfil



## dangerboy (5 Mar 2015)

Not a good way to treat the colours

http://barrie.ctvnews.ca/mobile/artillery-cannon-flips-on-highway-400-in-innisfil-1.2265924



> All northbound lanes of Highway 400 have reopened after a military vehicle lost control of a weapon it was towing in Innisfil.
> A convoy of military vehicles were travelling along the highway just before noon on Thursday, when one of the vehicles lost a trailer carrying an artillery cannon. As a result, the cannon flipped over near Simcoe Road 89.
> OPP closed the highway for several hours, while crews worked on up-righting the cannon. It has since reopened.
> It’s unclear what caused the cannon to flip.


----------



## kratz (5 Mar 2015)

No injuries are reported, this is good.

The colours are inverted...who accepted the surrender?  :warstory:


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2015)

Oops!


And forgive my ignorance, but what is the story behind equating artillery pieces with the colours? I remember asking this question when I was a reservist but its been 26 years and my memory fails me.


----------



## Arty39 (5 Mar 2015)

Don't ever lean or rest anything on the guns either. 
 Colours Section 406 http://www.artillery.net/beta/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/RCA-SOs-Vol-I-sm.pdf


----------



## larry Strong (5 Mar 2015)

"Ubique" means everywhere. The Artillery have no colors or battle honors. Our colors are our guns bearing the Queens Cypher.



Cheers
Larry


----------



## cupper (5 Mar 2015)

Arty39 said:
			
		

> Don't ever lean or rest anything on the guns either.
> Colours Section 406 http://www.artillery.net/beta/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/RCA-SOs-Vol-I-sm.pdf



Seen. Much appreciated.

A very interesting read overall as well.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Mar 2015)

Bad news is they just lost an irreplaceable gun, good news is they now have spare parts to fix a couple of other ones.


----------



## medicineman (6 Mar 2015)

I remember something like this happening in 1988 on the way down from Victoria to Ft Lewis with 5 Fd Bty (now Regt).  In fact, we didn't even make it to the ferry...dude was tailgating a gun tractor, the gun tractor slammed on the brakes because the rad van in front did the same, the truck went into a 6 wheel lock up and the gun flipped and in doing so, knocked the twit behind him off the road.  Unfortunately for him, the BSM was a Vic City copper - he tried blaming the bad army man in front of him.  The Times-Communist Colonist's lead article the next day had the following quote: "I thought these people were here to defend us, not attack us on the highways".  Such was the start of a crappy 2 weeks in Ft Lewis.  That gun had literally just got back from refurb in Montreal  :.

MM

Edit for spelling oopie


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Mar 2015)

We (15th FD) rolled one on the Range road coming back into base from firing in Yakima, I think we also rolled a C1 in Ft Lewis around 1978-9


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Mar 2015)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> "Ubique" means everywhere.


Not, as some cynics have put it, "all over the place"  >


----------



## Timex (6 Mar 2015)

That article isn't clear to me, was the gun being towed, or was it on a trailer and the trailer flipped?


----------



## Petard (6 Mar 2015)

It was being towed

The max towing speed for a C3 is 70km/hr; somehow I doubt they were going that slow on a highway like the 400


----------



## FJAG (6 Mar 2015)

Any idea who owned this one? Not that I'm looking to out the unit but I used to be in 7 Tor and drove up to Meaford that way many times. 

Also reminds me of an incident a long, long, oh so long, time ago on an exercise in Meaford where, once the main party arrived, we started with a black out drive night deployment which was supposed to go through Five Fingers but instead went down a short road that ended in a dead end amongst a pile of old Kangeroo hulks. The TL pulled up short and so did the troop with the result that three gun barrels ended up in three deuce radiators. Only the fourth gun survived unscathed. (remember the old four gun troops - that should tell you how long ago this was).

 ;D

 :cheers:


----------



## Petard (6 Mar 2015)

Its was a combined 7 Tor & 56 Fd effort, but a 7 Tor gun that flipped

I don't know the cause of this accident, but this certainly isn't the first time a gun has been rolled.
It comes as a surprise to some that the C3 can actually be rolled rather easily, even at low speed

Because the C3 doesn't have service brakes, it can easily get into a trailer sway; something which contributed to this tragic accident
https://army.ca/forums/threads/80827.0.html


----------



## FJAG (6 Mar 2015)

Compared to the L5, the C1 was rock solid.

 :cheers:


----------



## larry Strong (6 Mar 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not, as some cynics have put it, "all over the place"  >



Ya, been told that as well. 



			
				Petard said:
			
		

> It was being towed
> 
> The max towing speed for a C3 is 70km/hr; somehow I doubt they were going that slow on a highway like the 400



Deuce and a half is hard pressed to do much more that 80kph towing a gun. A personal observation from about 8 trips from Red Deer/Edmonton to Shilo


Cheers
Larry


----------



## cupper (6 Mar 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not, as some cynics have put it, "all over the place"  >



We used to say it was a typo and should have read 'Unique". ;D



			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Ya, been told that as well.
> 
> Deuce and a half is hard pressed to do much more that 80kph towing a gun. A personal observation from about 8 trips from Red Deer/Edmonton to Shilo
> 
> ...



I was able to get an ML to do 104 km/h traveling from Halifax to Aldershot.  :nod:

Grant you it had a control office pod on the back and was hauling a welding trailer, and I was going down the long hill on Hwy 101 coming into Avonport.

The long climb in the opposite direction I could have gotten out and walked faster.


----------



## larry Strong (6 Mar 2015)

Not many hills in Saskatchewan  and not even enough breeze to keep you cool with all windows open 

Cheers
Larry


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Mar 2015)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Ya, been told that as well.
> 
> Deuce and a half is hard pressed to do much more that 80kph towing a gun. A personal observation from about 8 trips from Red Deer/Edmonton to Shilo
> 
> ...



The old shake and shimmy of the non-directional treads going downa long hill on the highway


----------



## FJAG (9 Mar 2015)

Speaking of 105s and Avalanche Control here's a new article in today's HuffPost:

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/03/09/canadian-military-wages-n_n_6833032.html

 :cheers:


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Mar 2015)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Ya, been told that as well.
> 
> Deuce and a half is hard pressed to do much more that 80kph towing a gun. A personal observation from about 8 trips from Red Deer/Edmonton to Shilo
> 
> ...



True, however I am pretty sure, the tow vehicle was an MSVS.


----------



## muskrat89 (30 Mar 2015)

During 13 years and a few different taskings, I have seen at least 2 upside down, and 2 others that were in accidents/through radiators, etc.


----------

